

Ask HN: Best solution for abstracting billing in a SaaS app? - whichdan

Hi all,<p>I'm currently buidling a SaaS app and looking for software to abstract away their API. I hate writing billing code, and small changes like Stripe's new webhooks[1] can end up being a pain in the arse, not to mention the tons of Stripe-specific code.<p>My main concern is keeping a copy of all transaction data locally, so even if Stripe went down temporarily, I wouldn't be reliant on their API. It's also important for deactivating accounts and other tasks.<p>It seems like Recurly[2] and Chargify[3] only support Braintree, but if I switched to Braintree from Stripe, I'd be looking at nearly $200/mo extra in overhead. OpenGateway[4] is certainly an option, but I have mixed feelings on uses non-open-source software locally.<p>Before this turns into a huge stream-of-consciousness post - has anyone had experience with this particular problem (not wanting to write/maintain billing API code), and are there any other well-developed solutions out there?<p>[1] https://stripe.com/blog/webhooks<p>[2] http://recurly.com/features/payment-gateway-support<p>[3] http://chargify.com/payment-gateways/<p>[4] http://www.opengateway.net/partners
======
fastspring
SaaSy.com, which is all-inclusive, avoids most of the development work and it
mostly GUI based as opposed to API, in case that's of interest to you.

~~~
whichdan
Thanks - 5.9% + $0.95 is a little pricey though. Stripe alone is 2.9% + $0.30.

